# Michael Jackson's Ghost



## Banned (Oct 11, 2009)

Exclusive footage from CNN of his ghost seen in his mansion...

YouTube - Michael Jackson Ghost? During CNN Larry King Interview with Jermaine Jackson


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha   Now he and Elvis can go bowling together 

*YouTube - Michael Jackson's Ghost, Explained*


----------



## Banned (Oct 11, 2009)

But Elvis isn't dead.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2009)

It wasn't MJ, anyway. It was James Hoffa.


----------



## Banned (Oct 11, 2009)

Did he tell them where his body is, I wonder?


----------

